# Tom Lipton Attends Richard King Class in CA - April 2018



## Richard King 2 (Mar 4, 2020)

I want all to see Tom Lipton attended one of my scraping classes where I told him about scraping and where I told him about the bump slide hammer scraper mentioned in a you tube video shown in another thread on here.  



  (about the 9 minute mark is where Tom was interviewed)  

You can see several You Tube shows my students have made for several years by searching "Richard King Scraping on You Tube.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Mar 4, 2020)

Look at Minute 36.  Tom talks about my class and me.


----------

